# PL2303 not recognized (present in kernel)

## Oniryczny

Hello

I don't know what happened but plugging my USB serial PL2303 is not seen in system

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SERIAL

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EGALAX_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_EARLYCON=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FINTEK is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FSL is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DW is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RT288X=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_LPSS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MID=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MOXA is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_UARTLITE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SC16IS7XX is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_RP2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_FSL_LPUART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_F81232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_METRO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MXUPORT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XSENS_MT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WISHBONE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SSU100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QT2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

$
```

dmesg says nothing

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Oniryczny,

Is it in lsusb?

----------

## Oniryczny

it is not.

Windows recognizes it and debian recognizes it too

```

Bus 005 Device 004: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
```

```

[  244.972319] usb 5-4: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Oniryczny,

That worked

```
 [  244.972319] usb 5-4: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
```

I suppose that was from Gentoo and not Windows or Debian ?

----------

## Oniryczny

it is from debian...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Oniryczny,

We need to see it not working in Gentoo.

In Gentoo, does it appear in lsusb?

Does the module appear in 

```
 $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

isofs                  40960  0

udf                    86016  0

crc_itu_t              16384  1 udf

sata_sil               16384  0

fuse                   94208  2

pl2303                 20480  0

...
```

What happens when you 

```
modprobe pl2303
```

?

Any on screen feedback or anything in dmesg?

----------

## Oniryczny

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fam15h_power            4503  0

k10temp                 3060  0

vhba                    8234  0

vboxpci                14318  0

vboxnetadp             18502  0

vboxnetflt             16580  0

vboxdrv               359825  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

$ LANG=C su -

Password: 

# modprobe pl2303

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pl2303                  8944  0

fam15h_power            4503  0

k10temp                 3060  0

vhba                    8234  0

vboxpci                14318  0

vboxnetadp             18502  0

vboxnetflt             16580  0

vboxdrv               359825  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

#
```

dmesg says nothing when I plug it in

I got confused maybe it simply got broken after years using it   :Sad:   :Embarassed: 

I don't have any other PL2303 converter but plugging FT232 works fine...   :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Oniryczny,

Maybe the USB port you are connecting it to is faulty or overloaded?

Try other USB ports.

----------

## Oniryczny

tried that already

and connecting other USB thing into it (like mass storage) works

this converter is old and I am seriously confused it simply might died  :Sad: 

I will check it on monday at work with my other gentoo installation and with second PL2303 device (like OBDII car connector)

I should appologize for making mess with another post if it may be broken   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Oniryczny,

My PL2303 is old too.  

I only use it to connect to a serial console on my Raspberry Pi.

Diagnosing faulty hardware is a last ditch thing.

I like to try everything else first :)

----------

## Oniryczny

http://wstaw.org/w/4Oei/

tried to solder it because the USB plug was not stable but still there's something wrong

```

$ Pobrane/dmesg.perl | tail

[2018-03-12 06:50:28]  usb usb3-port5: attempt power cycle

[2018-03-12 06:50:29]  usb 3-5: new full-speed USB device number 80 using xhci_hcd

[2018-03-12 06:50:29]  usb 3-5: Device not responding to setup address.

[2018-03-12 06:50:29]  usb 3-5: Device not responding to setup address.

[2018-03-12 06:50:29]  usb 3-5: device not accepting address 80, error -71

[2018-03-12 06:50:30]  usb 3-5: new full-speed USB device number 81 using xhci_hcd

[2018-03-12 06:50:30]  usb 3-5: Device not responding to setup address.

[2018-03-12 06:50:30]  usb 3-5: Device not responding to setup address.

[2018-03-12 06:50:30]  usb 3-5: device not accepting address 81, error -71

[2018-03-12 06:50:30]  usb usb3-port5: unable to enumerate USB device

$
```

----------

## bunder

I just bought one (pl2303-based avrisp mk ii) and it works fine...  now if only I could solder my atmega pcb correctly...  hot air station in the mail.   :Cool: 

----------

